# Where to buy pellets? (Canada)



## smokingjoejoe (Sep 7, 2013)

I am looking for various pellets for my new amnps (very happy about that). I live in Canada so would be interested in knowing where other Canadians are buying their accessories at reasonable prices from online retailers.


----------



## phoenix rising (Sep 15, 2013)

Halford hide...


----------



## ted kenner (Nov 9, 2013)

Re smoking pellets in Canada. 
In another thread I saw that Canadian tire had good hardwood pellets.
Checking with them on line showed that they sell Canawick pellets. Pure hardwood. Made in New Brunswick.
 I verified this with the maker. Great.
I went to the local store here on vancouver Island (courtenay).
They sell only  Clean Burn pellets from Seattle. A hand made sign beside them said hardwood.
I checked the mfr.in Seattle and find the pellets are pure fir sawdust. 
Only believe you mother.
Eastern stores may sell Canawick.
Good luck


----------

